# DC/DC Wandler 24V -> 5V/12V für Hutschiene gesucht



## Benni1234 (10 April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich muss eine kleine Steuerung (24V), 2 Gleichstrommotoren (12V, ca 1-2A) und Sensoren (5V) über einen Akku versorgen. 

Habe mir Varta 12V Bleiakkus ausgesucht die ich hintereinander schalte. Somit wäre ich bei ungeregelten 24V.

Jetzt bräuchte ich eine Elektronik, die mir die 24V einigermaßen stabil hält und dazu auch noch Ausgänge für 5V und 12V hat.

Ein DC/DC-Wandler mit 24V Eingang und geregelten Ausgängen für 24V, 12V und 5V wäre natürlich perfekt. 

Weiss jemand ob's sowas überhaupt gibt? Und falls ja, welcher Hersteller bietet sowas an?

Wie könnte ich das Problem sonst lösen? Ich muss leider unabhängig vom Netz sein, da sich das Fahrzeug fortbewegt.


----------



## knabi (10 April 2006)

Am Besten kommst Du wohl mit 3 einzelnen Konvertern weg:

24V: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=154327

5V: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=154181

12V: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=154233


Die 5V (4,5V) gibt's auch noch etwas preiswerter: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=511161,
ebenso wie die 12V: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=511161

Natürlich gibt es auch Firmen, die DC/DC Konverter extra anfertigen, z.B. Benning, allerdings wird das sehr viel teurer.
Noch preisgünstiger geht es mit ein bißchen Bastellei unf Festspannungsreglern, z.B. LM 7805 für die 5V und LM 7812 für die 12V, die gibt es für verschiedene Stromstärken. Einzig die 24V sollten natürlich per DC/DC-Konverter stabilisiert werden.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Benni1234 (10 April 2006)

hmm ok, danke schonmal!

Dann muss ich den Schaltschrank wohl doppelt so groß bauen ;-)


----------



## Oberchefe (11 April 2006)

der Akku liefert nicht unbedingt die 24 Volt, kommt also noch ein Aufwärtsregler dazu. Längsregler sollte man bei diesen Stromstärken nicht verwenden (Akkulaufzeiten!).


----------



## knabi (11 April 2006)

Das macht der erwähnte DC/DC Konverter ja - stabile 24V DC aus 18-36V DC Eingangsspannung.


----------

